# [Wet Thumb Forum]-not an aquascape



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I keep posting things like this in the hope that it might help lead someone to new ideas.










Later afternoon sunlight in the winter has some interesting effects. Most of those effects seem to make photography pretty tough.

The photo was taken on Dec. 19 in the foothills southeast of town. The little bits of snow in the photo had been on the ground for nearly two weeks. There were no human footprints anywhere to be seen.

I won't be back there in the near future. I was toting a large rock off the side of the hill when I slipped. I dropped the rock and put may left hand down to break my fall. The rock landed on my hand and broke the ring finger. I expect that the rock is still sitting where it came to rest.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I keep posting things like this in the hope that it might help lead someone to new ideas.










Later afternoon sunlight in the winter has some interesting effects. Most of those effects seem to make photography pretty tough.

The photo was taken on Dec. 19 in the foothills southeast of town. The little bits of snow in the photo had been on the ground for nearly two weeks. There were no human footprints anywhere to be seen.

I won't be back there in the near future. I was toting a large rock off the side of the hill when I slipped. I dropped the rock and put may left hand down to break my fall. The rock landed on my hand and broke the ring finger. I expect that the rock is still sitting where it came to rest.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

YOWCH! Hope it gets better soon.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Great picture Roger, thank you. Sorry to hear about your finger, I hope it gets better soon. It must be a pain to try aquascaping one handed...


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Ghazanfar, it's nothing that won't be cured by four more weeks in a splint. It could be worse. I could be a conga drummer.

Phil, it's a "pain" pretty literally. Aquascaping isn't as bad as woodwork, though.

If nothing else, that particular trip up that hill let me narrow down where the best rocks are to be found.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

If i had more than one tank i would like to try making a tank to mimic the picture. The rocks being higher than the plants i think is good looking.

50gal 160watts PC 6500k Clay Substrate.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

It is a very good pjoto and I does tend to give one intresting ideas. Hope the finger gets better. I have broken 4 fingers and one of the carpal bones (in the back of your hand) It is not fun but it could be something worse. Are you right or left handed. Anyway, sorry about the finger but glad you got the pic. Seems likre it was a learning experience anyway. I am glad you are going to all of this trouble to try and inspire people. I for one find it inspiring and I have a 10 gal with rosy fry but when they are big enough to move I am going to set up a very rocky scape. You have inspired me at least. Thanks alot ROger and Happy New Year

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Roger, Hope you get better soon and with out to much pain.

Hey take a look at your pictures you posted in " Aquascaping and Biotopes" /Stones.
It looks familiar.

Hawk

Trust But Verify «*»®


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Hawkeye, are you telling me I'm stuck in a rut?







Actually, I'm not sure I found the picture you were talking about. Can you link it here?

I'm glad the photo(s) are good for a few ideas. Unfortunately, I shot 60 pictures that day and most of the photos came out pretty useless. It's hard to shoot in low-angle sunlight.

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

we do not have much open spaces in Singapore, but lots of trees... don't know why I kept seeing planted tanks in tree stumps..


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry liquid but your pics wont show. As to the tree stump idea I've been thinking the same thing lately. I keep seeing a dense forest in the background with mabey a hill and cave on the left changinge to a freshly cleared area as the mid-ground with stumps in it and then a small meadow in the foreground. That might be to busy and look better as a painting though.

Another one I have been thinking of is crearing in a forest. Imagine what it looks like when an area of forest os ruined by fire or tornado. Lots os stumps and fallen logs sticking up out of low ground cover.

If you like rocks (I like both) the think of Roger's pics or of the Scottish Highlands.

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry liquid but your pics wont show. As to the tree stump idea I've been thinking the same thing lately. I keep seeing a dense forest in the background with mabey a hill and cave on the left changinge to a freshly cleared area as the mid-ground with stumps in it and then a small meadow in the foreground. That might be to busy and look better as a painting though.

Another one I have been thinking of is crearing in a forest. Imagine what it looks like when an area of forest os ruined by fire or tornado. Lots os stumps and fallen logs sticking up out of low ground cover.

If you like rocks (I like both) the think of Roger's pics or of the Scottish Highlands.

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

My mistake Roger, I the picture I am referring to is in "under water stones"








It looks a little like the same picture but under water.

Hawk

Trust But Verify «*»®

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Fri January 02 2004 at 02:53 PM.]


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

You're right Hawkeye. I see the similarity.

I guess I am stuck in a rut.









Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Nahh. In my profession we call it "developing one's style".

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Somewhere in an old post on this site is a picture of a ~20G aquascape where someone placed oak leaves and river rock at the bottom their tank. It looked like a river or lake edge. It was one of the most distinctive tanks I've seen.

I tried to find it, but its at least worth mentioning for inspiration.


----------

